# Somebody once said here that he was a member of a society/philosophy which promotes extreme frugal living



## elacsaplau (9 Jun 2019)

…...I just can't remember the name of the society/philosophy - can anyone help?!


----------



## Early Riser (9 Jun 2019)

"The Government"?


----------



## noproblem (9 Jun 2019)

'twas your wan, ya know them well. Swings and roundabouts like.


----------



## Bronte (10 Jun 2019)

Was probably the wealthy poster last week said he wouldn’t pay for the cost of a bun in Brown Thomas.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jun 2019)

These are the most likely threads in which it might have appeared:                                                           

 *Frugal or Tightwad ?*

*





						32 year old, hopes to semi retire by 40
					

Age: 32    Spouse’s/Partner's age: 34         Annual gross income from employment or profession: 75000  Type of employment: Private sector, IT      Annual gross income of spouse: 35000 Type of employment: Self-employed  (mostly flexible hours)  In general are you: (a) spending more than you...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				



*


----------



## losttheplot (10 Jun 2019)

Was it Mr Money Moustache (mrmoneymoustache.com). He has a band of followers calling themselves Moustachians. Frugal living and heavy saving while working leading to early retirement.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jun 2019)

And wasn't there a TV programme "How to be mortgage-free within 5 years"? 

Brendan


----------



## Purple (10 Jun 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> And wasn't there a TV programme "How to be mortgage-free within 5 years"?
> 
> Brendan


Other than criminality and/or prostituting myself (the cost of the cosmetic surgery and personal trainer would have to be added to the mortgage, as would the counseling) there's no chance of me being able to do that.


----------



## Purple (10 Jun 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> These are the most likely threads in which it might have appeared:
> 
> *Frugal or Tightwad ?*
> 
> ...


I love that thread. Especially the 10 legged chicken.


----------



## Blackrock1 (10 Jun 2019)

was it FIRE

Financial independent retire early






						r/financialindependence
					

r/financialindependence: This is a place for people who are or want to become Financially Independent (FI), which means not having to work for …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## fistophobia (10 Jun 2019)

OP, you are probably talking about me.
Topic is closed for discussion, from my side.
You can send me a PM if you like.


----------



## Sarenco (10 Jun 2019)

fistophobia said:


> Topic is closed for discussion, from my side.
> You can send me a PM if you like.


Sounds intriguing.  Perhaps it's a secret society?


----------

